# Acoustic Corner : You’ll Find a Way by Adam Harkus



## AdamHarkus (Feb 23, 2017)

The first in a series of stripped back acoustic performances, live from Acoustic Corner.
I’ll be performing a variety of material from my back catalogue, new stuff I haven’t produced yet, and even the odd cover. Just me and my Acoustic, live, and (hopefully) in one take.
‘You’ll find a way’ is a track from my debut Album ‘This is Who I am'.

http://adamharkus.com/acoustic-corner-youll-find-a-way/


----------

